# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Café Misha, el más caro y fino del mundo que se produce en Junín

## Bruno Cillóniz

Conoce al Mishasho, el tierno roedor que hace posible que en Junín se produzca el café más caro y fino del mundo. En Perú, 100 gr. del "Café Misha" cuesta S/. 95; en Europa, llega a costar US$ 1,400 y su demanda sigue creciendo.   Temas similares: Artículo: En 10 años el país será el primer productor de cacao fino y de aroma en el mundo Artículo: Feria del Café de Villarica en Barranco, el café más fino del mundo Artículo: El café más caro del mundo se obtiene con maltrato animal Artículo: Perú tiene oportunidad de ser líder en exportación de cacao fino de aroma en el mundo Artículo: San Martín no tiene canon pero produce el mejor cacao y café del mundo

----------

